# 7dpo progesterone at 9.7. Is this low?



## moter98

Well, the title says it all really. My results were released to my online chart/results account through my drs office. I have not gotten a call from my dr about my levels. Is 9.7 progesterone level at cd22/7dpo low? This is a US level, not UK


----------



## hopingforit

That is a bit low. Were you on an unmedicated or medicated cycle? On an unmedicated, they like it to be over 10 and on a medicated it should be over 15. I was on an unmedicated cycle and mine was 7.5 and what the nurse told me was that anything over 3 indicates that you ovulated but over 10 is ideal. I've heard of women who have a number similar to yours who get put on progesterone supplements. My Dr hasn't put me on it (I want to talk to him about it). Maybe you could give the Drs office a call to see if they are worried about it or not. Good luck. :dust:


----------



## moter98

I did call and dr said its normal. Won't be prescribed anything for it. I have to have another loss or try another 6 months before I can see the dr again. :(


----------



## moter98

Oh and it's unmediated cycle. Why wouldn't your dr prescribe you anything?


----------



## nevernormal

Like hoping said, an unmedicated cycle the level should be at least 10, medicated at least 15.

How do you know it was actually 7dpo? From your chart? Or did you doctor do CD21 bloods? My last progesterone test I asked for on CD24 because I figured I'd ovulate around CD17, but didn't end up Oing until CD19, so was only 5dpo. My progesterone was 16 though (it was a clomid cycle), so I was fine.


----------



## hopingforit

moter98 said:


> Oh and it's unmediated cycle. Why wouldn't your dr prescribe you anything?

Sorry your Dr won't help you. Having low progesterone can cause an early miscarriage or chemical pregnancy. Most Drs won't prescribe progesterone until you get a BFP but there are some that will prescribe it after ovulation because if you have low progesterone and you start on it too late, you can still have a miscarriage. Maybe yours won't prescribe it because you are "borederline low". I'm not really sure. I don't know why mine won't do anything about it. I'm having a progesterone test done this week because I didn't surge this month so I'm going to have to have a talk with him about it. He is only concerned that I am ovulating. I'm concerned that the progesterone is causing me not to get pregnant. And in my case, my Dr should do something because we have been TTC for 20 months. :dohh:

Hopefully you get your BFP soon so you don't have to worry about it. :hugs:
Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## moter98

nevernormal said:


> Like hoping said, an unmedicated cycle the level should be at least 10, medicated at least 15.
> 
> How do you know it was actually 7dpo? From your chart? Or did you doctor do CD21 bloods? My last progesterone test I asked for on CD24 because I figured I'd ovulate around CD17, but didn't end up Oing until CD19, so was only 5dpo. My progesterone was 16 though (it was a clomid cycle), so I was fine.

I chart. I was on CD22, 7dpo the day of the test. I went in because I have been TTC for a year and had just had another chemical pregnancy. The dr. didn't want to run any tests and barely glanced at my bbt charts. He said they won't do a panel until I had 3 losses or try for another 6 months. He thinks its just 2 incidences of egg/sperm not being compatible. I'm more concerned considering it took me 9 cycles to get pregnant again after my first chemical, and then the next pregnancy also ending in chemical. I insisted on the progesterone since I just happened to be 7dpo on the day of my appt. I don't think he would have done anything even if my numbers came back below 5. He just simply didn't care because of the 2 losses he thinks it's just a matter of the right egg/sperm meeting. I wasn't even asked any questions about my cycle at all!


----------



## moter98

hopingforit said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and it's unmediated cycle. Why wouldn't your dr prescribe you anything?
> 
> Sorry your Dr won't help you. Having low progesterone can cause an early miscarriage or chemical pregnancy. Most Drs won't prescribe progesterone until you get a BFP but there are some that will prescribe it after ovulation because if you have low progesterone and you start on it too late, you can still have a miscarriage. Maybe yours won't prescribe it because you are "borederline low". I'm not really sure. I don't know why mine won't do anything about it. I'm having a progesterone test done this week because I didn't surge this month so I'm going to have to have a talk with him about it. He is only concerned that I am ovulating. I'm concerned that the progesterone is causing me not to get pregnant. And in my case, my Dr should do something because we have been TTC for 20 months. :dohh:
> 
> Hopefully you get your BFP soon so you don't have to worry about it. :hugs:
> Sending you lots of :dust:Click to expand...

sounds like we are in the same boat. why is it so hard to get some help? i would feel better if i knew i was having a good strong ovulation. but, since the dr won't help me i'm gonna do what i can naturally. i'm going to start taking b6 complex along with queen's delight- it's a combo of royal jelly, bee pollen, and propolis - supposed to increase egg health and regulate hormones - and a magnesium supplement.


----------



## hopingforit

moter98 said:


> hopingforit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and it's unmediated cycle. Why wouldn't your dr prescribe you anything?
> 
> Sorry your Dr won't help you. Having low progesterone can cause an early miscarriage or chemical pregnancy. Most Drs won't prescribe progesterone until you get a BFP but there are some that will prescribe it after ovulation because if you have low progesterone and you start on it too late, you can still have a miscarriage. Maybe yours won't prescribe it because you are "borederline low". I'm not really sure. I don't know why mine won't do anything about it. I'm having a progesterone test done this week because I didn't surge this month so I'm going to have to have a talk with him about it. He is only concerned that I am ovulating. I'm concerned that the progesterone is causing me not to get pregnant. And in my case, my Dr should do something because we have been TTC for 20 months. :dohh:
> 
> Hopefully you get your BFP soon so you don't have to worry about it. :hugs:
> Sending you lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> sounds like we are in the same boat. why is it so hard to get some help? i would feel better if i knew i was having a good strong ovulation. but, since the dr won't help me i'm gonna do what i can naturally. i'm going to start taking b6 complex along with queen's delight- it's a combo of royal jelly, bee pollen, and propolis - supposed to increase egg health and regulate hormones - and a magnesium supplement.Click to expand...

I wish it was easier to get help. I went to my Dr because he has an education from some of the best schools in the US and he has over 30 years of experience so I thought he would help me more but he isn't. I'm hoping that my Dr will see that my progesterone is still low and at least put me on Clomid. I've had 1 IUI in the last 3 months. Last month, DH was out of town but we still had a chance because we DTD 1 day before I surged and this month is no surge. My Dr has a "rule" about doing 3 unmedicated IUIs first but I think unmedicated is a waste of time considering I'm not ovulating strongly enough. I have been taking an Ayurveda pill that is made with some natural herbs that is supposed to help with getting pregnant. I'm just hoping that after this blood test, he does something to help. It's so frustrating isn't it?


----------



## moter98

yes it is! i am coming around on 33 years old and would have liked to have the option of more children. i see my window closing in more and more on the number of children i have. it could be years yet before i get a bfp with #2, if at all. :(


----------



## OperationBbyO

It should be above 10 although you are so close to 10 it may not be clinically relevant. My progesterone 7dpo was 6.2 and I have to start supplements starting two days after ovulation every single cycle. 

If you have been trying for a year and your doctor didn't want to help I would a) pitch a huge fit and then b) get a new doctor. Part of his problem may be that he has been in practice for 30 years. Some doctors don't really keep up with the times, especially if they practice in a community setting. Are there any big medical centers near you?


----------



## moter98

I went to the big medical center. The only other place for me to go is an hour away. :(
I think he wasn't concerned because my losses show sperm and egg are meeting. He thinks that it's just a matter of time and nothing is wrong. This is based only on his opinion, I have only had one progesterone test and thyroid test. If there were another dr nearby, I would be there! At this point I am trying natural supplements on my own. I suppose 9.7 is pretty close to 10. Just wish it were a teensy bit higher. It would make me feel better


----------



## OperationBbyO

Some docs are really obsessive about that three loss thing. Phooey on that I say! Is there no other MD in the practice that you can see? Is there a midwife nearby somewhere?


----------



## moter98

There are only other ob's, no FS or RE nearby. :(


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well that really stinks. Is it possible for you to switch to someone else at the same practice?


----------



## moter98

Yes I can. This same dr used to be my regular OB too and I have switched to a different dr for that now. But he is the only FS in the area. I could go see my GP I suppose and request regular bloodwork. I have ordered an at home progesterone kit to use on my own next cycle. I'm taking b complex and vitamin d right now in hopes of raising my progesterone a bit on my own. I can use this kit from ZRT labs and send it to them or results without a drs permission! It will give me peace of mind to know what my levels are doing. If they have gone lower, then I will have something concrete to show the dr and I think it would be harder for him to brush that off. If they go up, then great, then I know the vitamins are working


----------



## rdy4number2

First of all, sorry for your losses. Any loss is a big deal and should be looked into. There has to be a root to the problem for example low progesterone.

Right now I am going to a gyn. who is helping me with fertility. So they are out there. They might just be harder to find. My progesterone 7 DPO was 9. My dr told me that was good, but she went ahead and gave me 100mg of clomid. She's going to have me come back on cycle day 12 for more bloodwork and an ultrasound to see how my follicles have responded.

I also had an ultrasound on cd3 and I had 11 and 12 follicles. Don't give up. I went through 5 drs. before finding this one. Good luck!


----------



## moter98

Really?! How long have you been trying? Maybe I do need to research drs further. I didn't know regular OB's would run infertility tests.


----------



## rdy4number2

She is a gyn. and offers fertility help. It is hard to find someone who is a gyn. who specializes in fertility. She is not a specialist, but offers what she is doing with me and offers IUI in office. I hope you find something like that wherever you are. I have been trying almost 18 months.


----------



## rdy4number2

One thing you could do is call the gyn's in your area and ask if they offer any fertility services.


----------



## moter98

Yes the dr I went to is an OB, specializing in infertility. I always thought that meant he was a FS. He is a great dr, just not a people person. But that's a whole long story. He did do IUI for my brother and SIL, worked first time and they had a girl. They went back to him for number two and 10 months later she is pregnant with triplets! I was really expecting him to give me the help he gave them. I do have a son already conceived naturally. That and the chemicals I'm guessing are why he is not very concerned about my infertility issue. I'm gonna research the clinic info to and see if any of the other drs specialize in fertility. There's got to be one somewhere!


----------



## OperationBbyO

My midwife has been running all of my tests so far. She wants to refer me to an RE because we are part of a major southern medical center and they want everything referred out to specialist. (bleh.) However, I graduated from nursing school with my MW and I have known her for _years_ so I have asked her to do everything within her scope before she sends me away. Sadly she will only take me as far as clomid. :growlmad:

Today was 7dpo bloodwork and my MW did progesterone, prolactin, TSH, and a CMP. She ordered an ultrasound to check for fibroids and endo. And obviously she got my progesterone levels before she put me on supplements. 

You for sure don't have to have someone who specializes in fertility to run a few tests. I know I haven't been TTC as long as most of the ladies in this section and I can't imagine how frustrating it must be to not get any answers. ((HUG)) I'm already frustrated at 6 months and I'm much farther on my journey to discovering the problem than most people at this stage. 

What if you went to your regular GP and asked him to order a 7dpo progesterone level and explained that you REALLY REALLY want it to ease your mind? That's how I asked......under the guise of "easing my mind." Then I could be all "OMG, look at that huge glaring progesterone problem right there!!" 

Underhanded. Yes. Effective. Yes. 

If you GP says yes, ask to tack on the other blood tests I mentioned and throw in a cholesterol while you're at it. It's always something good to know. :)


----------



## moter98

I'm sure I could see my GP. Not going to do that quite yet. I did order that at home progesterone test that I will take 7dpo this cycle. I'm gonna wait and see what that comes back at. It was only $40 for the test, cheaper than what I pay for it at the dr's office even. If it comes back low again, or lower, I will be booking an appt. with another OB or my GP. I don't think I'll be going back to the dr i just saw unless I have another loss or waited 6 more months.


----------

